# The Harpy



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: The Harpy

*File Submitter*: Bill Hays</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 Sep 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

A dedicated sideshooter.
Can be made from a variety of materials... G10, micarta, polymer are preferred.

Have Fun!

Click here to download this file


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

How come no replies , great design


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, that Harpy is really nice!


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Im gonna give this one a go... I love Bill's designs. Gonna attempt a black and white poly laminate.
Wish me luck...


----------

